
On Troll Hugging, Hole Digging, and Improving Open Source Communities - throwaway7645
https://rakudo.party/post/On-Troll-Hugging-Hole-Digging-and-Improving-Open-Source-Communities
======
luckyt
This reminds me of this snippet from #haskell IRC. The Haskell community's got
it right.

[https://gist.github.com/quchen/5280339](https://gist.github.com/quchen/5280339)

~~~
zilchers
_Man, I tried to troll 10 different channels and only got kicked from
#bitcoin-dev_

Its interesting how hostile and vitriolic the bitcoin development community
has been lately, kind of a good proof point for what the original article is
trying to say.

------
hprotagonist
note that the "well shaped hole" is shallower and broader than the "badly
shaped hole"

this might be OK sometimes, but that depends on how deep you actually have to
dig to get at what you want.

grad school, for example, seems to consist of drilling wells that start in
very broad holes and go quite deep.

------
anigbrowl
Good strategies for low-intensity or casual trolling infestations, bot very
efficient or scalable if the number of trolls or volume or content they post
exceeds a critical threshold.

~~~
brudgers
Off the top of my head, the trolling of an open source project probably
differs from the trolling of a political post on Facebook. Part of it is just
because the Facebook post is often intended at least partially to be an
attractive nuisance when written and the posting to be one when made. Part of
it is the emotions involved in the post itself.

An open source project on the other hand, is rarely written to be an
attractive nuisance and less commonly shared for that purpose. Most of the
people who pay attention pay attention because its purpose might relate to
their interests or purpose.

In the case of an open source project, much of what might come across as
trolling by people at the edge of the hole is driven by frustration. Part of
that frustration is that they do not see the project as exactly meeting their
needs. Part of that is frustration with the need itself. Their expressions may
come across as trolling simply because they do not speak the same language as
those deeper in the hole. Part of it is often the problem most communities
have with "endless september".

------
pjc50
Interesting, but seems like general community management for dealing with
newbies rather than actual trolls?

